
California’s wildflower bloom can be seen on satellite imagery - pzaich
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/04/13/californias-wildflower-superbloom-is-so-prolific-you-can-see-it-from-space/?utm_term=.327709fb895d
======
lacker
This is the best year for wildflowers in the 15 years I have lived in
California. If you live in San Francisco or the Silicon Valley area, now is a
great time to go to parks like Edgewood. Especially if you are not usually a
hiker but are interested in checking it out sometime - now is a great
sometime.

My recommendation if you live in SF but never really hike too much:
[http://bahiker.com/southbayhikes/edgewood.html](http://bahiker.com/southbayhikes/edgewood.html)

~~~
s0rce
Or drive down to Carrizo plain! Bit of a trek but lots of fun to explore.

~~~
mc32
I thought the plain was best later toward the Summer. When is typically the
best time down there?

~~~
s0rce
Now! Flowers are amazing we went down over the weekend. I'm guessing when it
gets hot soon the flowers will wilt and the hills will turn brown.
[http://imgur.com/i2fOUPA](http://imgur.com/i2fOUPA)

~~~
mc32
Thanks! If it weren't so far (past SLO) I'd go. I can imagine:
[https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=carizzo%20plain&sort=rel...](https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=carizzo%20plain&sort=relevance)

------
foxfired
This is from 3 days ago. I wish the camera could capture what my eyes could
see.

[http://imgur.com/a/yJ6oD](http://imgur.com/a/yJ6oD)

~~~
pokstad
Palos Verdes in the LA Southbay area actually lived up to its name this past
weekend when I visited.

------
sulam
The article says it is an El Niño year, but that's wrong. Last year was, but
this year has been extremely weird, in that we had more rain than we've ever
gotten in a recorded El Niño year despite normal water temps in the tropical
Eastern Pacific. Which is great, but makes me wonder what our climate models
make of things!

~~~
setr
Correction: the article actually says "But this year’s El Niño-like winter..."

Its not claiming this is an El Niño year

~~~
sulam
Thanks, I read it too quickly!

------
bchjam
I went on a local trail run in LA this week and was surprised by how many
thick patches of wildflower there were. Swarmed with bees, snakes crossing the
trail under my foot. Best spring in some time

~~~
gcb0
drove recently from LA to SF via the dust bowl. it looks like a foreign
country.

------
luckydude
I just got back from the Carrizo Plain, it's good but starting to fade but
still pretty amazing:

[http://mcvoy.com/lm/2017-carrizo-plain](http://mcvoy.com/lm/2017-carrizo-
plain)

We made down and back in a day from the Santa Cruz mountains.

~~~
superted
Awesome photos. I'll be visiting the US and be driving from SF to Las Vegas
this weekend. Would you recommend making the detour to Carrizo to see the
bloom, or am I too late to the party?

~~~
luckydude
I think you are borderline too late. I was too late for a lot of the blue-ish
flowers. I suspect it will still be impressive, similar to my photos (which
are jpegs right off the camera, no changes to the saturation/contrast
settings).

That said, if this is your one chance and since you are going right by there,
hell yes, go check it out. If it is at all decent it's so worth it.

------
callesgg
If you have a camera with a lens anything bigger than 1x1m are visible from
space.

Writing "visible from Orbit" implies with the human eye.

